# Keeping dry in bad weather



## Bonnie (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi All

I have 2 cockapoos and was wondering if anyone has any ideas about waterproof coats/dog suits as I have to practically bath both dogs after a muddy/wet walk! I have a waterproof dog suit for my big girl which does keep her dry and is made from nylon but was wondering if anyone else has any other ideas. I have been looking at equafleece jumpers which are supposed to withstand torrential rain. My other cockapoo is quite small. Clothing with covered legs - any ideas?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

why bath after a wet walk. just towle down and sit them infrount of thevfire or heater. my lot sometimes dont get bathed even when muddy as it just drys and falls off. my lot only tens to get a bath once a month sometimes longer.

this is the coats i have for my girls. it is the Equafleese with a robinsons coat over it.


----------



## Bonnie (Aug 3, 2010)

Your doggies look absolutely gorgeous. I was going to go for the jumper but the all in one suits might be better. Does the fleece keep your doggies dry, as I was told by equafleece that they are water repellant and also, do they get hot in them.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my lot only really wear the fleece in the snow. the fleece are good for after a beach trip as the dry them off and keep them warm. 

never had them on them on their own in heavy Rain, but i do feel they are good. i have another jumper that i have never been able to find again, Inca jumped in the canal with it on, i got her home and her chest and back were bone dry, so wish i could find them again, i have hunted all over but found nothing.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh they look lovely .. keep looking but never quite see the right thing will google them x


----------



## Poppy (Jul 7, 2010)

Poppy just gets very wet and very muddy every day now! I think that she would just get too hot and uncomfortable wearing 'clothes'. I just towel her down and let her dry, a good brush later and hey presto, she's all lovely again!
All ready to do it all again tomorrow!


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

I have the Robinsons coats too, they are great. And like Kendal I tend to let them just dry after a walk, the mud falls off when dry and you can just hoover it up.


----------

